# Pet Food Recall: Please Read



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

> *60 million containers of pet food recalled*
> 
> *Eukanuba, Iams and store brands tied to kidney failure, deaths*
> 
> ...


...


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

any more info on this?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up JS.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

ruckus3008 said:


> any more info on this?





> *WASHINGTON* (AP) -- A major manufacturer of dog and cat food sold under Wal-Mart, Safeway, Kroger and other store brands recalled 60 million containers of wet pet food Friday after reports of kidney failure and deaths.
> An unknown number of cats and dogs suffered kidney failure and about 10 died after eating the affected pet food, Menu Foods said in announcing the North American recall.
> Product testing has not revealed a link explaining the reported cases of illness and death, the company said.
> "At this juncture, we're not 100 percent sure what's happened," said Paul Henderson, the company's president and chief executive officer.
> ...


...


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

How many people on this list of pets feed a Raw diet?

Lisa- LIRAY Kennels - very new to handguns still researching and will be taking a course in Aug


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I feed Peewee what I eat.grilled or pan fry in a dab of olive oil chicken pork and beef,he likes salad lightly coated in ranch.I keep dry cat food in a bowl.He wont eat dog food and vet said it was ok.He likes veggies.I do spoil him with a dab of can whipped cream at night.His fav is when I do a T-bone.I cook it medium and cut the majority off for me and he gets the rest.He will chew on that bone for about 2 weeks.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If Peewee ever dies , call me I want to take his place at the dinner table...JJ


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

just to let you know, i have been showing, training, grooming dogs for over 30 years and specialize in diet, used to not as much as i used to, and really i am somewhat retired from showing, i think i am going to do some obedience work with my male english cocker, and now getting back to diets, you want to feed a high quility food, and food these days are expensive, now the way you feed you dogs is ok if you follow some rules, make sure you really do not give cooked pork, beef, chicken fine

thinking about it my grandmother use to cook for what ever dog they had, drove alot of family members crazy.

get on a list for Raw feeding and learn about it because you can get 40 lbs of chicken legs for like 34 cents a lb at a place that is for whole sale buying and feeding raw is the way alot of people are feeding, some also feed Rabbit, now i used to feed to differnet kinds of Raw, something already set up and then barf that i had to mix up but i know a much easy way just go on the Raw food list and you will get alot of info, my dogs loved the bone from deer, the rib part had some meat on it and just so you knowTHE ONLY TIME TO FEED BONES would be RAw not cooked.

think about it and check it out, i will start feeding Raw again soon, because of the cost or a high cost type of food no wheat, soy etc, if you would like a list of foods that you would like to try let me know and i will get the list on which onces for you to feed if you do not want to do Raw, and yes only 1 way to feed some cooked people food and i would not go to a regular vet for that, an holistic vet is the type of vet you want to go to, and Regular vet does not have the education about Raw etc like an holistic vet or the people that feed it. Please understand i am not saying not to listen to your vet but like some doctors they are not educated in some things my old vet used to send people to me when it came to diets, unless it was a food that was being sold from the vets office.
,
Lisa Stetz- LIRAY Kennels , no longer breed, but still into dogs, i was involved for over 30 years, I will still help people if they have quetions


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

I understand what you are saying, however euk is fine we used to feed it but changed to fromm Fish and Potato, from does not have the best in it but it working for the dogs, and in past when we have had problems and had to change alot of times we ended up putting the springers back on euk Lamb and Rice,

again though we have been feed fromm fish and potateo

we are planning on going back to feeding Raw diet, you should look into it unless you already feed it

Lisa- LIRAY Kennels


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

great info thanks-peewee is so picky,I tried all the top dry and wet foods and he just wont eat them.I want to give him proper diet so that is why I have been doing what I do.Send me any info or where to look.And JJ-I aint gonna hand feed you


----------

